# Easter Day Hatchlings.



## Supra_man87 (Apr 24, 2011)

I just went and checked on my Lace Monitor eggs, and found this little guys head poking out! I was very surprised as i wasn't expecting them to hatch for about another 2 months. Very Happy!


----------



## wranga (Apr 24, 2011)

kool. well done


----------



## AshMan (Apr 24, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## bkevo (Apr 24, 2011)

good news bud. congrats


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 24, 2011)

Because it's Easter does that mean they are resurrection of Jesus. Congrats on your holy lace monitors


----------



## sookie (Apr 24, 2011)

Holy lace......hahahahahahahahahahahahah.


----------



## Twitch_80 (Apr 24, 2011)

It looks 'cross'.. hahaha err sorry that was bad, been a long weekend.


----------



## Torah (Apr 24, 2011)

nawwwww cute


----------



## Supra_man87 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the comments everyone. I will post up more pics once they are fully out of the egg.


----------



## Sterlo (Apr 24, 2011)

aahah that's cool they look way too big for the egg aahha


----------



## Lozza (Apr 24, 2011)

Awwww - it never ceases to amaze me how they fit into their eggs lol. They look so funny.
Congrats!


----------



## crocdoc (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice work! Those eggs are unbelievably clean looking - where did the female lay them?


----------



## Supra_man87 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks, I just provide the females with a laying box filled with sphagnum moss.


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats =) haha twitch...i laughed


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats! what an amazing surprise! be sure to update with pics once they are all out!


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow that's one big head poking out of a very small egg! Just curious how long do lacey eggs usually take to "cook"?


----------



## Supra_man87 (Apr 25, 2011)

These ones started hatching at 141 days, the last 2 seasons they didnt start hatching until 212 - 224 days. I also had a mate who clutch didn't start hatching until just over 300 days.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow that's a massive variation, it would make it hard to plan for.


----------



## Supra_man87 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yer i was definitely surprised at how soon these ones have hatched, i was a bit worried that something might be wrong with them, but 2 have fully emerged now and both are very active and seem fine. Will get some more pics up soon.

Here is an updated pic from this morning. Will post some more once they are all out of the eggs. Almost all of them have their heads out now.


----------



## crocdoc (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow, 141 days! My tops has been 185 days and my longest 295 days. My average is around 225-250 days. Nice looking Bell's phase you have there - loads of yellow.


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 25, 2011)

How many eggs do you have?


----------



## Supra_man87 (Apr 25, 2011)

In this clutch there was 9.


----------



## lizardmech (Apr 26, 2011)

Lovely Bell's phase, rare to see them with such clean markings.


----------



## Supra_man87 (May 1, 2011)

Heres some updated pics, after 1 week out of the egg. Photo quality isn't great, so hard to try and get them to stay still.


----------



## -Katana- (May 1, 2011)

Plus 1 with the WOW factor!

Beautiful clean markings with lots of yellow.
One of my most fav. monitors for sure.

Congrats.


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 1, 2011)

They have got great colours looking good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RamsMice (May 1, 2011)

nice what a surprise on easter congrats


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 1, 2011)

Wish the easter bunny brought me eggs like that


----------



## Supra_man87 (May 2, 2011)

Here's a couple of pics from another clutch that started hatching yesterday. These guys came out so 'angry' compared to the Bells.


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 2, 2011)

WOW they are amazing your very lucky


----------



## woody101 (May 2, 2011)

these are both on my to get list whats the price of these little fella's


----------



## Supra_man87 (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the comments everyone. They really are great lizards! As long as you can give them the space they need and lots of respect, they are awesome lizards to keep and breed. I will send you a pm woody.


----------



## Moreliavridis (May 2, 2011)

Well done mate! The bells phase are looking good.


----------



## dean30bb (May 2, 2011)

congratz mate, the bells are awesome, whats the price on them mate?? really love to get a bells soon


----------



## lizardmech (May 3, 2011)

What do the parents of those bell's look like? Do they have the similar vivid markings?


----------



## sk17zn (May 8, 2011)

They are such a beautiful looking monitor would love to own one as a pet,favourite reptile by far. congrats mate


----------

